# A2 VR6 Swap cluster wiring jump question... Need help please... Good pics inside!!!



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, so like the title... i have a problem w/ my cluster on my swap...
Car, 92 Jetta GLI 16V- 
Donor, 96 Jetta GLX VR6 (had automatic tranny)
So i went on A2 VR6 FAQ and found out that wires D8 needed to be jumped to E2, to make the cluster work ( Tach and speedo, everything else is working like gas needle and temp gauge and etc...) so when i went to jump these wires i noticed i had wires in both location as you can see in the pic (i even labeled them) so i metered both of the wires and they both are 12V w/ ign on. so it really makes no sense to jump them if they both do the same right? so someone please tell me what exsactly am i supose to do? Should i still jump them? 
BTW, The fusebox , interior harness (like Headlights, A/C and etc) and engine/ECU harness I'm using now, came out of the MK3, as i'm doing MK3 dash swap. The only thing i did not install out of the MK3 is the TCM (transmission control module) harness and ABS, as i'm not using those, I'm doing 5 speed conversion too. Everything seems to be working well, except to the cluster, so please help... Also, on the second pic, you will se these little harnesses that are connected to the Cluster harness, do i need to connect them anywhere? most of them were connected to the ABS/ TCM harness and sinse i'm not using them, what do i do now? 
And last question, sinse i'm doing 5 speed conversion what wire do i use now for the reverse light switch on the tranny? If i remember correctly, these wires for the reverse were connected to the TCM harness, wich i did not install. 
Thanks in advance for any input... It will help me a lot and i'm sure a lot of people too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
D8 to E2 Jumps?????









Other connectors from Cluster harness, Please note that the one circled was connected on the Airbag module which i won't use anymore but about the other 4? do i do anything w/ them or leave them alone?


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 Swap cluster wiring jump question... Need help please... Good pics inside!!! (robv27)*

Any input anyone????


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 Swap cluster wiring jump question... Need help please... Good pics inside!!! (robv27)*

Both of the wires (e2 and d8) should be going to a junction block. Located above the fuse box, most likely black, and has positions for four different wires. If you have this it is because you changed a section of your harness from the original MK2...i.e.E and D plug. So the e2 d8 jump would not even apply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 Swap cluster wiring jump question... Need help please.. ... (I know Laz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I know Laz* »_Both of the wires (e2 and d8) should be going to a junction block. Located above the fuse box, most likely black, and has positions for four different wires. If you have this it is because you changed a section of your harness from the original MK2...i.e.E and D plug. So the e2 d8 jump would not even apply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the Reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but if that's the case, than it means i would not need to do the jumps to get power to the cluster right? so than it also means that my cluster should be working properly and its not, so that confuses me... do you know which wire or pin on cluster harness should be the power one for it? I can check for voltage there, TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif please let me know if you know what i can do, or anyone.


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 Swap cluster wiring jump question... Need help please.. ... (robv27)*

Anymore ideas anyone?? I know i'm not the only one who has had this problem...


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 Swap cluster wiring jump question... Need help please.. ... (robv27)*

check u2/1 for switch power. that would tell you if your getting the power to the cluster from the jumper.


----------



## robv27 (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 Swap cluster wiring jump question... Need help please.. ... (bloody dismemberment)*

Problem fixed!!!! It was the actual cluster that was the problem, Replaced w/ another one and it works like a champ!!! Thanks for the input!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cordone (May 29, 2010)

I dont have any power to d8 or d11 and cant find where to get power for cluster ? Also no signal to tb whine but if i power up d12 pin i get signal to tb ? Can anyone help me


----------

